# Current Projects - September 2014



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

A new month already! I have been a bit sluggish on the knitting front lately, but I finally finished a project. This is an Age of Brass and Steam Kerchief that I knit out of some of my stash yarn. I knit it to commemorate finishing the Clockwork Century steampunk series, which was a very fun read. I am now diligently plugging away at knitting a pair of Smaug socks for my daughter, who wanted some dragon socks.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I am SPINNING! 









I will soon warp my new Schacht Flip, and start making things for babies (everyone keeps having them around me)!!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

What a pretty shawl. Those colors are wonderful. Was it a dyed lot or did you mix and match from your stach to get the colors? Lexi, that's really nice yarn! What's the fiber and color?

I was accepted to a jurried show in November so now I have to make things to take. This is what's on the Glimakra rh loom right now. The white is natural alpaca, the maroon and green are elsebeth lavold Silky Flamme in 50% Peruvian Wool, 30% FS Alpaca and 20% silk. I've had that yarn about a year and just never could decide what to do with it. I'm going to use some of all the yarn for the weft, but it will mostly be the green. It's going to be a wrap so I hope it doesn't shrink much less than the 18" it is on the loom. After fixing some warping mistakes I think it's just about 100" long on the loom, maybe a bit less.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Awesome spinning Lexie!

I used yarn from two skeins in the shawl, both are the same colorway but they were really different. The second color used on the edge was a more muted shade. I had *almost* enough of the first to finish it, but figured I'd change colors at a natural transition point than in the middle of a pattern repeat.

Those are pretty colors Featherbottoms, whenever I see the looms I am tempted to give weaving a shot, but I probably ought to work on some of the things I have already going.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks you guys! Last night's post was brought to you by three glasses of red wine... I meant to add a bunch more detail. 

The fiber is from my EF x BFL ewe Ella (front/right), just washed and carded, natural colors:















This is my first time spinning at all, using the very first fleece I ever sheared. I'm so thrilled with how it's turning out! I did play with a drop spindle for a few hours, but was not only frustrated but my hands were sore too...

Love love LOVE my Ladybug!

Y'all's projects are SO nice. Someday I'll make pretty things like that too.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Lexie, you are already making beautiful things! Your yarn is lovely!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful shawl ... the handspun looks like you've been spinning for a while.
Can't wait to see the shawl on the loom grow!
I'm working on some short shawls / neck coverings. I'm making up the pattern as I go along so I'm calling them Mojo shawls


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

One of the mojo shawls. It's still on the needles. I just stretched & pinned it out a little


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Gorgeous shawls! I have one on the needles, but it's in time out while I decide if I can live with my mistakes. I did 18 rows of the pattern when I was supposed to stop at 12 for the first repeat. It should work either way, but I just want some time to reconsider.

I'm not usually one to have more than two projects going at a time, but right now I have four (including the shawl). My elephant socks are halfway done, with one sock finished. I'm setting those aside to work on fair projects, both knitting and sewing. They are due in less than a month--yikes!

Elephant socks (well, sock, singular)--






http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/water-for-the-elephants


Raglan sweater--






http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/top-down-raglan-cardigan

Mittens, for the state fair--






http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/icy-water


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

LOVE the elephant sock(s)! I'm a bit of an elephant fiend, have always loved them a little too much!

Those mitts are fun! 

Tell me more about Raglin sweaters? Why are they so called, what defines them? How difficult are they?


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow! What talented people.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

lexierowsell said:


> LOVE the elephant sock(s)! I'm a bit of an elephant fiend, have always loved them a little too much!
> 
> Those mitts are fun!
> 
> Tell me more about Raglin sweaters? Why are they so called, what defines them? How difficult are they?


I've done a couple of sweaters, including a raglan shrug. Both that and this one are top down. 

Here's how "raglan" is defined by Wikipedia:
A *raglan sleeve* is a type of sleeve whose distinguishing characteristic is to extend in one piece fully to the collar, leaving a diagonal seam from underarm to collarbone giving the garment a relatively undefined look. [1]
Commonly seen in non-formal fashion, it is popular in sports and exercise wear.

If you can knit, purl, increase and decrease, you can make one of these. There's no seaming, just knit to the sleeves and leave an opening for them. When the body of the sweater is done, you pick up the stitches for the sleeves and knit those to the length you want. Very easy.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

BBC those projects are to die for!!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I warped my new loom, and started a wee test project using some bargain bin yarn.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful projects, everyone! Lythrum, that shawl is so pretty! Love the colors. 

Lexie, your yarn is looking awesome!

Cyndi, love that Mojo shawl! Neat name, too. 

featherbottoms, good luck with your show! Very exciting!

BBC, love the ellie-phant socks! And those mitts are going to be lovely. 

I posted it in the FAC thread, but I finished my first raglan sweater. It was very easy! Mine was knit bottom up, and after talking with my sister she says most are top down. I had a pretty easy time with mine. It's cute.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I've knit two raglan sweaters. One was bottom up, the other was top down. Very nice work! :bouncy:


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

IT'S BAAAAACK!
Apparently this loom didn't sell the first 2 times, or if it did, no one picked it up. It's a pickup only in Arizona. Anyone know anyone looking for an *8 shaft table loom* in this area, this would really be a nice little tool.

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Large-Vintage-Wooden-Weaving-Loom-17854826.html

Click on the additional photos in the "description" below and you can see the condition. This looks like a really capable little loom. Probably about a 25inch weaving width. It ends tomorrow and it's at $5.00 right now. 
Boy if I were closer to AZ!!

BTW: BEAUTIFUL STUFF HERE! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice looking loom! Wish I were closer to Arizona!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great stuff everyone! 

My son and DIL live in Tucson but I donut I would ask them to get this for me. I want a floor loom, this looks like a table top loom on a stand. Nothing wrong with that bu I want a floor loom.

My workshop weekend was AMAZING!!!!!!!! Inge is such a sweetheart and has the patience of a saint. I posted on FB that SvenskaFlicka has got to meet this woman. Inge is a master weaver from Canada. She did the focus on her studies in the tablet weaving a of the Iron Age. Her work is unbelieveably stunning. She spoke at our guild last night and we had a fashion show of her things. I got to wear several of them. Here is a link to her website http://www.ingedam.net. She does her own dyeing, sewing, weaving, and handwork. I don't think she is a spinner. She has some of the items on her website.

I'll post pictures later today and finish telling about it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is my first ever woven band, I'm very happy with how it turned out, it isn't finished yet. This was from day knew. As we were all about to find out this was super easy, fairly mindless work. 

Tablet weaving class with Inge Dam by mymerripu, on Flickr

This is the back of the same band

Tablet weaving class with Inge Dam by mymerripu, on Flickr


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Ooh, very nice, Marchie!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Marchwind, you did well for a class. Is there a plan for the band? There was a tablet weaving demonstration at our guild meeting back in the spring. I thought it looked pretty intimidating  :runforhills:

Lexie, what brand rigid heddle loom are you using? Looks like you are using a pickup stick. Do you have a link to the pattern?

BlueberryChick and MDKatie, those are all beautiful items. Ya'll are what makes me wish I knew how to knit. Sadly, sorta, that's just not going to happen so I'll have to live vicariously through all of you here on the fiber board.

Lythrum, what do dragon socks look like??

ETA: I looked at that pattern. Those are super cool socks!

Cyndi, what's a mojo shawl? I would not have deliberately put those colors together but they look good in that shawl. I need to be braver in learning to make color combos.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Featherbottoms- I'm using a 20" Schacht Flip. If you use the term "pickup stick" loosely, haha, then yes I am. I don't actually have one, so I'm just using an extra dowel DH found for me. 

Pattern is from:








It's titled "first project". I didn't have enough colors in yarn I was willing to forsake, so I went down to 2 colors I had grabbed several of from a reject bin. 

Because I didn't have any plan for this piece and don't love the yarn I'm quite bored now that I've got the hang of it. I will finish it because I hate to waste anything (especially all that time!!), but what the heck will I do with it?! It's a baby soft cotton soy blend. Machine washable... Maybe it can be a burp rag or something for the new baby coming (to my sister...)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Featherbottoms, the shawl is simple construction with 2 stitch garter border, yarn over after/before border & center panel on right side. Wrong side is purled for stockinette stitch or knit for garter ridge. Some right side rows at yarn over, knit 2 together.
The center panel is 5 stitches. Every 4th row, the center panel is knit 2 together, yarn over, knit 1 yarn over, knit 2 together.
The 'mojo' comes into play since there is no set pattern for the shawl. I put garter ridges or yarn overs where I feel like.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

You all are tempting me down the weaving rabbit hole! 

We are well into our new school year ( this is week 4) and it's going well so far, but I needed something to do while kiddos are doing desk work. Something productive, but that I could stop at a moment's notice. So, I moved my Lendrum to the schoolroom and have had a great time spinning while the "discipuli" conjugate Latin verbs.

The braid I worked on today came from someone's destash on Ravelry. I would not have picked these colors on my own; they looked a bit dull in the braid--








But, oh...my...goodness...the colors are so much brighter when I see them on the bobbin! I guess it's because I've fluffed them up and the colors separate more when spun. This is probably old news to you experienced spinners, but it's the first time I've been so surprised at how much better I like a fiber after spinning.








I'm not sure if my photos capture the difference between the braid and the singles, but it blew me away.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

that IS quite the difference, BBC. Can't wait to see what it becomes!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Lovely yarn! I could see that being made into a very nice woven scarf.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

featherbottoms said:


> Lovely yarn! I could see that being made into a very nice woven scarf.


This is the worst (best?) bunch of enablers EVER!

(And, yes, now that you mention it, this yarn would make a very nice woven scarf...)


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Osiris said:


> IT'S BAAAAACK!
> Apparently this loom didn't sell the first 2 times, or if it did, no one picked it up. It's a pickup only in Arizona. Anyone know anyone looking for an *8 shaft table loom* in this area, this would really be a nice little tool.
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Large-Vintage-Wooden-Weaving-Loom-17854826.html
> ...


My friends already think I'm mentally ill when it comes to buying fiber equipment.:hysterical::hysterical: if I had a vehicle I could bring that back in I would go get it. And no, none of my friends would give me a ride to go get it.ound:ound:ound:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Pearl B said:


> My friends already think I'm mentally ill when it comes to buying fiber equipment.:hysterical::hysterical: if I had a vehicle I could bring that back in I would go get it. And no, none of my friends would give me a ride to go get it.ound:ound:ound:



Sounds to me like you need new friends!
<3


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Everyone's projects are just beautiful! 

BBC - the difference in the colors IS amazing! Is it always that way that the colors are brighter after it is spun? I woudl never have guessed it would turn out looking like that. 

PearlB, I think we are cut out of the same piece of wool.  

Cyndi, I just love your free-wheeling style! 

Marchwind - your band is lovely! And that's your first ever? You would never know. What sorts of things might you do with it? Will it be a strap for a bag or edging for something? 

Maybe tomorrow I will be able to get some pictures of the crochet project bags I made for the craft fair. I still have a wee bit to do for finishing touches on them but there has not been any time! I have about 1/2 a skein left on my prayer shawl and then I will be done with that. Then it is on to knitting some hats for the fair.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Kasota, isn't it amazing? To answer your question, in my limited experience no, the colors aren't necessarily brighter when spun. From what I've seen, the opposite is sometimes true. Colors that are very distinct in a braid can become muddied if not carefully spun and plied to preserve them. 

But this braid just didn't show off the colors well until I split the braid and fluffed it up. The fiber had been packed away before I got it and then put in a plastic bag and stuffed in a drawer when it arrived at my house, so it was pretty compacted.

I would love for some of the expert spinners around here to chime in with their experience.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

lexierowsell said:


> Sounds to me like you need new friends!
> <3


They mean well, they really do. I do carried away at times, times I have money, :hysterical: 
They try to explain to me that money can be spent on other necessities too.  :shocked:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

BBC, that's just amazing. I need to find some vids on spinning from a braid and how to go about that. I have not touched the pretty braids I got at Shepherd's harvest because I don't want to muck it up. LOL! This weekend (Lord willing) I will spend some time with the fleece I have been washing or perhaps some of the plain colored roving I have. I just don't want to ruin my pretty shades-of-blue Merino/silk braids.... 

PearlB...I wonder if you could rent a truck? LOL! I think you and I could be decidedly dangerous with a pocket full of cash and a pickup truck....


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Pearl, I've done the same thing. Now my daughter is coming around. She actually said about my loom setup and cones of thread on the shelves, 'looks pretty nice up there'....meaning, 'it's okay dad, I know you're nuts but I still love you'. 

And now i'm going upstairs to wind a warp!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Day two of my workshop was bind blowing to say the least. We all eagerly sat in our seats at the front of the room and listened and watched as Inge explained about the other way to weave with cards. Apparently there are two types of patterns in tablet weaving, they are: Threading Defined Patterns and Turning Defined Patterns. Threading defined patterns is what we did on day one and that is considered to be the more modern way to weave with tablets. It was developed toward the end of medieval times. Here is what Inge wrote about the difference between the two types. "Threading defined patterns means that the tablets are threaded after a pattern made in advance. The tablets are usually given four 1/4 turns forward followed by four 1/4 turns backward." This is the type of patterns we did on day one, they were relatively easy. "Turning defined patterns means that all tablets for a band are threaded identically and the tablets are turned individually or in packs." This was the mind blowing stuff. My head is still spinning thinking of this. I realize that if you are not familiar with tablet weaving this isn't going to make any sense to you, sorry about that.

We all struggled with this on day two. Some got it much quicker than others. I could wrap my mind about it all and I understood how it worked but putting it into practice is a whole other thing. You all know how I feel about lace knitting right? Well this is far worse. This take whole mind and body concentration and zero, zip, zilch, nada distractions or interruptions. At least for me. I was happy to see that those of us who went astray all ended up with similar mistakes that looked the same. I was determined that I was not going to leave until I had completed one motif correctly, with Inge's help I was able to do it. This is a picture of my band with all of the mistakes, it is close to impossible to undo mistakes. I haven't taken a picture of my one correctly completed motif.

Tablet weaving class with Inge Dam by mymerripu, on Flickr
On Monday Inge was our featured fiber artist. She brought two huge suitcases full of her beautiful creations. I was lucky enough to have been chosen to model several of her things. I'll post links to photos of a few things that I was able to model.

Here is the link to ther eat of the photos from the class. The bands lined up on the table are bands that Inge made. https://www.flickr.com/photos/marchie/sets/72157647395557371/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

These are two of the coats I modeled. 
http://www.ingedam.net/gal2.html and this http://www.ingedam.net/gal19b.html


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

how "fitting" that you were chosen as the model, Marchwind! Wasn't your mom a model as well? 

I am amazed at how much you were able to weave and how lovely it is!

I do not always succeed in classroom situations :sob: - I do so much better just pounding away at a task on my own - in my own environment. Classrooms are too much distraction and input for me. So I am reluctant to take classes that run more than three hours. :teehee:

Good for you for hanging in there and "getting it".


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Marchie, you did really well as far as my untrained eye can see!
What fun to get to take the class, and those coats are really gorgeous, I love all the colors in the second one.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Marchwind, I love the weaving! Like hercsmama said, to an untrained eye (like mine) it looks fantastic.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Got the first weaving project off the loom! 
















I got so bored with it, haha, within a few inches. I dislike the colors. It's baby-soft yarn... Too bad it's not a useful size for anything.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchwind, what fun to be learning something new! It all looks great to me! 

I am not sure I would have patience for such weaving. Rug weaving, simple stuff, but not patterns like that. I would go bonkers. Really admire you for tackling it! Your stuff is lovely. 

Lexie, I am sure you will soon be soaring on to more complex patterns in colors and yarns you really love. It was smart to practice on other stuff, though. Someone might like your item for a little dresser or table runner. Or you could fold it in half to make a little project bag, leaving enough to be able to cuff the fringed edge over.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Marchwind, I know exactly what you mean by the two types of tablet weaving patterns. Most of what I weave and sell is threaded-in, but I love to weave the patterns where the pattern is directed by the turns off the cards. 
For a fun different type, try the Anglo Saxon style. Then you have two decks of cards turned quarter turns alternately. It gives the effect of have eight holed cards with just for hole cards. 
I'm teaching a class on tablet weaving at HÃ¸stfest next month. It's just four hours, so it will be a simple threaded in pattern.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH she was 

SvenskaFlicka have fun teaching. I need to get the turned patterns down before I try your idea. I also really like the lost or missing hole patterns. When you do your bands do you mostly use wool? What weight yarn do you like the best?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I mostly use wool, and Ireally like 20/2 Swedish wool. It's spun worsted, so it's very smooth and strong.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good to know. Do you sell that kind of wool?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes I do! It's the Borgs Mora yarn.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have been working on some bags for the craft fair. They could be used as project bags or whatever. They are not done but I'm close. I have to attach the strap to the pink one and I need to make straps for the others. The blue one I am going to line with fabric.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Those are so cool. I use various kinds of crocheted and woven bags a lot. My wonderful MIL had made several for me over the years. I'm also hard pressed to pass up a good one at the thrift stores.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

.......just in time for fall.

Watch out, fall fiber arts circuits........


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Goofy phone only let's me post one pic at a time.
:indif:

.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

.....and lastly, for now, before this thing drives me nuts.......


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

FR - awesome as always! 

(we knew you when.....)


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

FR, that is beyond the coolest thing ever!:sing::sing::sing:
Another triumph for the Fiber world!!:thumb:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

LOVE the bottom bands on this one FR !!! ... but the color is kinda drab for what Im used to seeing from you ! Hee hee !


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I wonder how many hours it takes to knit....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I knit that one on seventeens.....somewhere in the neighborhood of 74 stitches to cast on, increased to 80 or so by the time I got to the arms. I drug the project out over four or five partial days.

The whole outfit is sooooo beyond comfortable......

Sorry about the color :ashamed: I just needed something in black for my fall wardrobe. My next ensemble will be in lighter natural tones.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd love to see something from you in a really fabulous TEAL!!!
Oh yea, teal is just the best color ever, and with your coloring, it'll be simply Mahvalous Dahling!!:banana:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmmmm.......

Teal, you say...

I have a piece that may strike your fancy.
Not a lot of teal in it, but maybe enough. :heh:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I LOVE the back of it.
It is along the lines of 'if superhero costumes had a fall/winter collection'!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I love the boot socks, FR!!!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> Hmmmmm.......
> 
> Teal, you say...
> 
> ...


Pictures!!!!:banana:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

MDKatie said:


> I love the boot socks, FR!!!!


They're like, just way to easy, Katie......

Cast on about five strands-2 bulky wool and three mohair- 22-24 stitches on #17 needles, and K1p1 for a 16-20 inch legwarmer, then fold a third of it into itself, then tuck the other end into that, thus tripling the thickness while hiding the cuff so that the top of the installed topper only shows super chunk ribbing.
As can be seen in the pic, I have taken to installing a leather thong with tie for the back/bottom portion of the topper.....and even for the cuffs on my mittens. 


In the event you are feeling particularly savant and boldly sassy, cast on 7-9 bulky mohair strands on that pair of #19s in 24" circular, that I just know you have in your stash and knit up the same as above.

THAT'll show 'em.........


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

FR, I love your yellows and oranges ..... I think a RED would be nice !!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Teal(ish) and red(ish).

Dozer schedule just got crazy with the nice weather and all.....

Let's see what the weekend brings.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> savant and boldly sassy...


I would go for that but I am afraid I might hurt myself trying...


:hysterical:


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Started the first warp on the Artisat. Certainly a different animal than the Dorset table loom. The whole tension thing on jack looms is baffling to me. But I put a 1.5 inch piece of wood on the back beam and it seems to help by raising the back of the warp. Apparently tension in not the friend of the Artisat. Well I just taught it to play nice with tension!! 

Trying out a plaited twill. Not what I had envisioned. But it'll do. Maybe the colors...Oh well. Think I have a threading error in there too. Who knows! Who cares! It's just a friggin scarf.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Vunderbaaaaaaa!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Mittens for the grands


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great job Cyndi!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I love those Lego mittens, my daughter would love them too. 

I finally finished the first of the Smaug socks that I am making for her. She is a big fan of Smaug after seeing him in the Desolation of Smaug, and also of dragons in general. She asked for me to make her a pair of dragon socks, and since I had my eye on these for a while I decided that these would be hers. I think it may be a bit more abstract that what she was thinking of, but she likes them...enough that she is still wearing the one sock around the house.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Lythrum, I have this pattern for awhile, just sort of sitting about the place.
I just think it's so awesome, maybe you could make one, or a nest full for your dd for Christmas....
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragon-scale-eggs


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Cyndi- this is so funny! I have knit two pair of the Spiderman mittens and have the yellow yarn and the pattern for the Lego mittens in my cute cowboy hat project bag that BlueberryChick gave me! Great minds thinking alike! 

And I am just such a copycat apparently that I asked for the name of the Norwegian mitten pattern, too! :grin:

FR- there are no words to describe how thrilled we all are for you and your success. AMAZING. :bow: :clap:

Everyone else, terrific projects- so inspiring. And you have all been so busy! I have some catching up to do with all your posts!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When grandson asked for spiderman mitts, I immediately thought of the ones you made WIHH.

Canning sweet potatoes today. Off 4 plants, I have 17 pints in the canners ... and another 16 plants to dig.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

1 1st project from my 32" loom. It's a doggy blanket for a friend of mine. Some of the warp threads tangled up so badly that I just cut them off. I think actually it could be incorporated into a nice design element.
I also figured out how to do a quick whip type stitch so I don't have make fringe on the ends. :sing:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB - look at you go!  

I love everyone's projects. Just seeing the pictures inspires me to up my game. I am such a lame knitter but I am getting better. 

I did a couple scarves while mom was in the hospital just sitting in the chair next to her. Crocheted them because I didn't want to have to try and think and wanted to be able to easily pick it up and come back to it. (I'm not there yet with knitting.) Just have to put some edge on them and then I can take some pictures.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

That egg does look really awesome Debi.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This is what I've been doing most of September


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful Cindi! That's REAL wealth! 

I gave up on my garden this year. NOTHIN grew xcept my taters. I had 18 tomato plants. I think I got 4 roma tomatoes off the whole bunch. Yanked 'em all out. 
Got a few carrots and a few beets. I put in at lease 150 onion plants - red and white. ZILCH! Not a single plant grew. I have 1 butternut squash, which right now is only 6 inches long. Don't think it'll even make the frost. I don't know what happened this year. Fukushima radiation? Chemtrails? I don't know. I only hope for better next year. No potatoes next year tho. Gotta rotate. Well, maybe one row! ;-) The weeds have done magnificent tho! I have 6 foot grass!
On the bright side, those yellow pear cherry tomatoes you gave me last year put out loads! And they're great! Thanks again for those.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Mullerslanefarm, ya gotta help me. :doh: :sob:

I am knitting the Lego mittens on two circulars. I have 18 stitches on each circular for the size I am knitting. 

So when you get to the palm instructions- it says to K3, put 8(10, 12, 14, 16, 18) stitches on a holder or waste yarn, but then I end up with 3 stitches left on that needles. (But it doesn't say what to do with those 3 stitches??? UNLESS they are part of the NEXT row (which makes no sense to me) because if that is so, where do the rows start and stop?  :sob:  ) 

THEN it says that the "Palm is to be worked flat."

So my understanding would be that I am only knitting back and forth, back and forth, right? Am I to knit back and forth across ALL the stitches? (That seems logical - kinda of. I have such a hard time "visualizing" what is happening structurally, ya know? )
Row 1: k3, place 8[10, 12, 14, 16, 18] sts on holder or waste yarn.
Row 2: sl1, p19[21, 23, 25, 27, 29]...​


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That confused me at first also. You won't be knitting any of the stitches on the holder. The 3 stitches you knit and the last 3 stitches of that needle will be knit back & forth when knitting the palm section. 
It will make sense when you finish the palm & cast on to knit in the round.

The hole you are leaving is for the wrist.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

:clap: :bow: :clap: :bow: THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Just a little test project. Double width weave. When you weave it looks like pic 1. When you're done it's double, pic 2. :sing: :cute:


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful stuff here!! 
I did it! In under the wire for September. Second scarf off the loom. Not wet finished yet, but done just the same! I put four stripes of plain weave in it just for accent. Used an oatmeal color wool silk yarn for weft. Nice and neutral. This is a broken twill draft - but I really like what goes on on the back of the cloth. Very curious designs.

Anyway....on to KROKBRAGD! I gotta try it!

Pearl B. I'm itchin to try double weave too, but I'm a bit skiddish of doing a full warp of it just yet. I want to try boundweave for 'mugrugs' first. I'm gonna do the traditional 3 shaft and see how it comes out. Wish me luck.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Pearl , thats AMAZING !! I still havent grasped the concept of it , how it's done .... 

Osiris, that is GORGEOUS !! THAT is what Im aiming for in all this weaving adventure ! I love the neutral colors, and its got a pattern !!! I will have to look up that "broken twill " ..... 

Did you use the same yarn for both weft and warp ??


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Miz Mary, 
here is a link for that draft. 
http://weavolution.com/draft/4-shaft-6-treadle-broken-twill#
I flipped the pic vertically on a graphic viewer cuz the tie-up is shown on the bottom. I read from top down. 
I tied up as writ. Treadling 6-5-4-3-2-5-1-3
I used a cotton for warp. About an 8/2. About 312warp ends. 24epi. and 2 floaters.
Used a gold wool on the first and natural wool-silk on the second. Honestly I haven't a clue as to how it will wear or if it's even wear-worthy. I'm just learning.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Miz Mary & Osiris!

I got it from
http://rigidheddleweaving.com/articles/how-to-double-weave

It wasn't too bad really, except for the 3rd pass/pick. That might clear up a bit when I get a 2nd heddle kit. I only have the heddle from the 32 & 8' loom right now. 
Osiris, I just warped up about 10 or 12 slots & holes, real small project cause I wasn't sure if it was going to work either. 
I think this would be much easier on the table & floor looms, & I think on her sight there is a link for a conversion.
One thing I like about it is that it covers all the warp threads too!
Her whole sight looks like a treasure 
http://rigidheddleweaving.com/


The 2nd vid on the page I linked shows how to do a tube, so Im thinking tube socks & sleeves!!! :banana::sing:

Also on that page under the vids are 3 double weave projects.
The 2nd, Ashford Double Weave Project, Summer & Winter, Pdf, has a blanket & a really nice jacket!! :thumb: I gotta try both soon as I get 2nd heddle kit.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I took a month long break from the internet.

It was relaxing and productive.

I finished and blocked two projects and I'm about 75% finished with another. I'm fairly chuffed at the moment.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Jade, what pattern is that second one? I'm really loving that dropped stitch!


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Debi,

The pattern is called Skywalker and can be found http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skywalker .

As you can see, I can't block worth a darn!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skywalker


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks so much!
As to your blocking, it's fine. 
A helpful hint on circular shawls is to pull the opposite ends at the same time. 
It can take some adjusting to get them even, just keep fiddling, at opposite sides, until it looks right.:thumb:
A lot of people will just go straight around the circle, and they can come out a bit uneven.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Kasota said:


> I have been working on some bags for the craft fair. They could be used as project bags or whatever. They are not done but I'm close. I have to attach the strap to the pink one and I need to make straps for the others. The blue one I am going to line with fabric.


Do you have patterns or links to patterns for the blue/white bag and the second pink one with the white lace trim? My daughter would love that one! Thank you!!


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jade1096 said:


> Well, I took a month long break from the internet.
> 
> It was relaxing and productive.
> 
> I finished and blocked two projects and I'm about 75% finished with another. I'm fairly chuffed at the moment.


Jade, these are both gorgeous!! Do you have a pattern link for the first one, the circular one? I'm nowhere near this level of knitting, but it's absolutely stunning and keeps me motivated to learn new things. Thank you!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Everyone's projects are so beautiful! 

Jade, it is good to see you back! Did you enjoy your unplugged time? Sometimes it sure is refreshing. 

Triana, I wish I had links or patterns. I just make stuff up as I go along. It is crocheted. I have been crocheting forever and really can't read a pattern to save my life. BUT...I am learning! I even started knitting this year. Everyone here has really helped me. Looking at everyone's beautiful projects really made me want to up my game and they've helped me find projects that are easy to do. Here is a picture of the prayer shawl I have been working on. I have 1/2 skein or so to go and I will be done. This is an earlier picture but it gives you an idea of what the pattern is. This is only the third thing I have ever knitted. I'm kinda excited about it. The best part is that there are only 4 rows to the pattern. One is the "fancy" row and the other three are purl, knit and purl. It looks fancy but it is easy peasy.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

My favorite...... mohair mittens after a long day.....listening to George Thorogood, even.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Triana, it is dead easy. Just get yourself a set of circular needles and set yourself up for knitting in the round (look it up on youtube. It will literally take you less than 5 seconds, no joke. ) . After that, it's all just knit stitch and yarning over occasionally. 
It is THE easiest pattern I've ever done. Well, I once did a washcloth that was all knit stitch that was easier, but that's it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vortex-shawl


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kasota,

It was very relaxing to be offline.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Forerunner, I &#9829; this picture of you!!!!! 

ADORABLE (you don't look so much like a scary serial-killer in this picture  ) :rotfl: :hysterical: 

I do think you need a more ergonomic knitting chair, buddy.  (Go knit yourself one.) 

But I must admit, you DO look "thoroughly" relaxed and comfy!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Somehow, W.....I had a suspicion that you would like that one. 

Yes, admittedly, I have killed many a bowl of peanut butter Captain Crunch, in my violent youth.....
I was knitting the last thumb in those mitts last eve. They wear really well.
Why would anyone knit or wear other than mohair ?
:shrug:


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

> Why would anyone knit or wear other than mohair ?


Because Holy Hannah, that stuff is a whole lotta not fun if you have to rip back!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

> Yes, admittedly, I have killed many a bowl of peanut butter Captain Crunch, in my violent youth.....


bwaaahhhh haaaa haaaaa :rotfl: :hysterical:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Jade1096 said:


> Because Holy Hannah, that stuff is a whole lotta not fun if you have to rip back!


For wintertime fun, I occasionally dismantle an entire early (read, "wonky") version sweater, mohair and all, into five rewound balls......neck, back panel, front panel and lower, two sleeves.......and then reknit with a fresh, new and improved idea.



It's really not that bad. :shrug:


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Forerunner is a masochist.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Jade1096 said:


> Forerunner is a masochist.


:hysterical:
Yes, yes he is.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:indif:

























:facepalm:


.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am with FR on this one.
I love working with mohair and ripping it back or frogging thrift store finds is meditative to the max!

Yep. Love ripping mohair.
Once you get to know the stuff, the ripping becomes very simple and relaxing.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ya'll two are outside your minds! LOL!!:happy2:

I love the look of Mohair, love the warmth of it, but go bat stuff nuts if I have to frog it. :hair
Apparently, some of us are way more patient than others....


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> Apparently, some of us are way more patient than others....


Or have something meditative in their coffee.... 

:hysterical:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

......


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

WIHH, does this mean you are meditating with your coffee too??


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I wish. No it means I posted on here instead of the October thread :doh:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You all make me laugh. I think I'm in company of FR and Chickenista, I've done my fair share of gnashing my teeth and stomping my feet while contemplating ripping back Mohair. But really it isn't that bad. Certainly no worse than Shetland is. Then again I like to untangle people's yarn, just ask MamaJ


----------

